# Best BVI Cruising Guide



## basssears

Looking for opinions on what is the best cruising guide to buy before heading to Tortola.

We're chartering with SunSail, and I gather they provide a guide of some sort, but not sure what it contains and would like to have something beforehand for planning anyway.

Looking around the newest I could find on Amazon was "Cruising Guide to the Virgin Islands" 14th Edition by Nancy & Simon Scott... is this the best one to go with, or does anyone have a better recommendation?

Thanks in advance,

-- Bass


----------



## SVAuspicious

The Scott's guide will surely be what you will find on the boat. The Moorings sends you a copy ahead of your charter so Sunsail may as well - call and ask. Most boats also have a copy of Virgin Anchorages with is a picture book of anchorages. Any other guide would be a distant third.

Where are you? I have years of the Scott guide and would loan you one before you get there if you are close to Annapolis.

I just got back from a delivery to BVI. What a great cruising ground.


----------



## basssears

*Thanks... but...*

I'm in Idaho (sailing hotbed of the world, you know), so not exactly close to Annapolis ;-) But thanks for the offer.

I'll check with Sunsail about getting one beforehand or just buy one, sounds like it's the one I'll want anyway.

Need to check with them about what charts they provide anyway.

Thanks again.

-- Bass


----------



## SVAuspicious

My pleasure. I've been sailing the BVI for 30 years. Let me know if I can answer any questions you may have.


----------



## bbarnewolt

Just back from a week in the BVIs with Sunsail. They provide you with the latest Scott's Cruising Guide to the Virgin Islands and a single chart of the BVIs. The cruising guide is fine and up to date. The chart is adequate. Most boats also have GPS units.

We lost the chart in 35 knot winds!!! Cost us 30 bucks when we returned-- but it was worth it.

Have a great time.

Brien


----------



## mksailnet

*Virgin Anchorages book*



SVAuspicious said:


> The Scott's guide will surely be what you will find on the boat..Most boats also have a copy of Virgin Anchorages with is a picture book of anchorages. Any other guide would be a distant third.
> 
> Where are you? I have years of the Scott guide and would loan you one before you get there if you are close to Annapolis.
> 
> I just got back from a delivery to BVI. What a great cruising ground.


I second the recommendation of _Virgin Anchorages_ -- it is an excellent companion to Scott's Cruising Guide. I wouldn't count on MOST boats having this on board, though. I bought my own copy and bring it with me whenever I go--I make notes on the pages that I use as references for future trips. I have never regretted spending the money on it.

Amazon.com: Virgin Anchorages (9780944428504): Simon Scott, Nancy Scott: Books

Marshall


----------



## Minnewaska

Not sure how long you are going, but the BVIs are very manageable. Nothing is all that far away. With a good chart and a list of a dozen places to go, you will be fine. Anegada may be the only island where some local knowledge would be helpful. You can find many recommendations right here.

A pile of text books will be fun to read and dream of your trip, but won't be very necessary. It is "the islands", so whatever they tell you will be provided, or whatever someone else got on their trip, is not assured you will actually get when you arrive. Just the way things are there. So, if you feel you can't live without it, bring it. They won't have the slightest idea why you are bothered about not getting what you were told. You will find that if you remain friendly, laid back and don't insist on deadlines, things that you ask for will often show up eventually.


----------



## QuickMick

this is kind of a neat resource:

https://activecaptain.com/X.php


----------



## brummytezza

Scotts seems to be the bible and we found it gave all the info we needed. The Moorings send it to you when you book. Enjoy - it's a great place to sail and Anegada is well worthwhile.


----------



## MylesK

Having sailed with Julian Putley, author of the Drinking Man's Guide to the BVI's, I'd like to think it contains everything you need to know and then some.

My wife and I have done a good bit of sailing in the BVI's (and we're heading back down for a week in March). Also, we have relatives who live on Tortola.

Let us know if you need any info.


----------



## jweller001

We have found the online website Ports by Boat | Sailing and Boating Cruising Guide with Trip Planner. a pretty neat tool for finding anchorages, moorings, and points-of-interest. It lists a few stops like restaurants and buffets and snorkel sites as well.

There is also a trip log of a couple that traveled the BVI and there route and photos are there for the viewing.

Have fun.


----------



## mksailnet

*PortsByBoat.com*



jweller001 said:


> We have found the online website Ports by Boat | Sailing and Boating Cruising Guide with Trip Planner. a pretty neat tool for finding anchorages, moorings, and points-of-interest. It lists a few stops like restaurants and buffets and snorkel sites as well...
> 
> Have fun.


I just jumped on the site, only went to Block Island, Rhode Island. The location of a marina was incorrectly posted.

That was the only place I went, though; the site looks like it has potential! The user just may want to confirm information with another source as well.

I bookmarked it; I will definitely go back to take another look at it.


----------



## fallard

The Scott guide is all you really need, but if you want another perspective, there is the Pavlidis guide (Seaworthy Publications). In any case, things change between editions, so it's best to get an update from your chart briefer at the charter base.

I just checked out the Port by Boat site and it is appallingly inaccurate and incomplete in the Mystic, Pawcatuck, and Block Island areas ( I didn't go any further). A much better site is Activecaptain, but it isn't perfect either.


----------



## Wobbles88'

*Bvi/first time*

Hello,
First time four us to the BVI's. What is the best chart for the location? We would like to be familiar before we head out.


----------



## fallard

To Wobbles88' on a BVI chart:

We've been using the Imray-Iolare Waterproof chart (A231 and A232) for quite a few years. It covers St. Thomas to Virgin Gorda on one side, and Tortola to Anegada on the other (with some overlap). It's a pretty rugged chart that you can fold repeatedly. 

You might mark your potential itinerary in pencil and then mark your actual track, including dates for your overnight stops, with a ball point pen. We've done this for 7 or 8 charters over the years and it provides a memory jog when folks ask us for a recommended itinerary.


----------



## BoxedUp

Why not just peruse sailnet? There are plenty of good threads with info on anchorages/mooring fields, dive spots, beach bars, etc. There are also suggested itineraries for your cruise around the islands. Depending on when you go, will also affect where you go. If the Winter, the swells may keep you out of Cane Garden Bay and make things uncomfortable @ Cooper Island. We've only gone in the late Spring and when I saw this video of Cane Garden Bay, I couldn't believe it was the same anchorage.
Cane Garden Bay - YouTube


----------



## Donna_F

BoxedUp said:


> Why not just peruse sailnet? There are plenty of good threads with info on anchorages/mooring fields, dive spots, beach bars, etc. There are also suggested itineraries for your cruise around the islands. Depending on when you go, will also affect where you go. If the Winter, the swells may keep you out of Cane Garden Bay and make things uncomfortable @ Cooper Island. We've only gone in the late Spring and when I saw this video of Cane Garden Bay, I couldn't believe it was the same anchorage.
> Cane Garden Bay - YouTube


Sailnet is a great source of information and inspiration; however, when we go on our first BVI charter in April, it will be handy to have a paper resource to take with us. I have made copious amounts of notes from forum information and I'll append them to the BVI guide that was recommended to us.


----------



## BoxedUp

DRFerron said:


> Sailnet is a great source of information and inspiration; however, when we go on our first BVI charter in April, it will be handy to have a paper resource to take with us. I have made copious amounts of notes from forum information and I'll append them to the BVI guide that was recommended to us.


Wherever you decide to go, you'll have a great time. Look at any pics or videos from BVI trips and you'll see plenty of ear to ear grins 

Although this is your first BVI charter, I assure you it won't be your last. With that in mind, don't think that you have to see everything on this trip. You won't want to miss the Baths on Virgin Gorda and since it's one of the most popular stops, make sure you get there early enough to secure a mooring ball since anchoring is not allowed in the National Park areas, unless you want to pull into Spanish Town and take a cab.

We'll be there in late May and I already have that grin on my face just knowing that we're going back.


----------



## fallard

Cane Garden Bay is to be avoided when a northerly swell is running. Other anchorages are sensitive to swells, too. Your charter base should offer advice on which anchorages to avoid. 

Make sure you ask. The penalty for ignorance is a rolly, sleepless night and a real adventure if you try to take your dinghy to the beach. 

Another thought for first timers in the Caribbean is to be prepared to be backwinded when you are close to shore. When this happens, your boat and the seas will not line up like you are used to in the Northeast and you may have a rolly night. If you see other boats using a second anchor off the stern, like in the eastern end of Little Harbour on Peter Island, you'll know why. In close quarters you may have to use a stern anchor to keep from swinging into other boats in what otherwise looks like a cozy anchorage.


----------



## -OvO-

What else... Take bug repellent, and don't anchor too close to shore -- you can't seeum, but they bite.


----------



## fallard

Another thing: Check out the Active Captain website at "https://activecaptain.com/X.php" and find your way to the BVI for comments and reviews on anchorages, restaurants, and more. The satellite views are better than the charts for sensing the relationships of anchorages to beaches, shoreside facilities, etc.

P.S. Yes, based on our experience of more than a dozen years in the March timeframe in the Virgins, there can be bugs, but nothing like New England in the summer. We've never had to use bug spray, but it's a good idea to have some aboard.


----------



## kleinlax

Any suggestions for a 7 day charter in St. Martin, routes on sunsail cover a 14 day charter. Things to see etc... any places such as Foxy's in Tortola?


----------



## fallard

kleinlax: Your sailing venue out of Oyster Bay in St. Martin includes St. Barts and Anguilla. All of these places are more "civilized" than the BVI when it comes to night life, so you aren't going to find a Foxy's or Bomba's Shack or loud beach bars like in Cane Garden Bay in the BVI. Rather, you are going to find higher end development and higher end shops and restaurants. Your dress will still be casual, but dressier than Foxy's typical clientele (e.g., collared shirt instead of tee shirt) for dinners ashore. During the day, just about anything (in some cases, nothing) goes, particularly on the beaches in the French Islands. You do want to be covered up elsewhere--particularly on Anguilla--as you should in the BVI.

We've chartered out of Oyster Bay twice--the last time was probably about 5 years ago. Here's what you might do on a 7-day charter. Day 1: sail to Anse de Columbier (St. Barts) and anchor for the night. Go ashore and hike over the hill to Anse des Flamands and have dinner on your boat. Day 2: short hop to the anchorage at Gustavia. Check in with the Port Captain and explore Gustavia on foot and maybe get a taxi tour of the island. Get an original "cheeseburger in paradise" for lunch. Have dinner at a nice harborside restaurant. Day 3: Now that you've decompressed, sail about 35 nm to the Road Bay, Anguilla, anchorage. It's an easy reach to the western tip of Anguilla. Check in with customs and immigration. Get a rental car on Day 4 and explore the island and check out the beaches,using your cruising guide for reference. Dinner ashore at the restaurant by the commercial pier or go more upscale at one of the pricey resorts. Day 5: Depart Road Bay at your leisure for the anchorage at Baie Grande Case. Check out the French restaurants and make a reservation for the best food of the trip. The street barbecue scene would be appealing if it weren't for the great French restaurants (I already said that, didn't I?) Day 6: sail to Baie Orientale and spend your last 2 nights at anchor. While there, you can anchor by Ile Pinel for some interesting snorkeling, but you would probably eat aboard if you stay the night there. Plan on a beach day, by anchoring at the southern end of the Bay and bringing your dinghy in at the southern end of the naturist resort. Walk past the resort to the public area with all the beachfront restaurants and rent a chaise and just chill out at a fabulous beach. 

It's a short sail to turn you boat in the final morning of your charter.

Note: You will need to pay attention to the instructions for getting in and out of Oyster Bay and also at Baie Orientale. The charter base will likely clue you in on the approach to Baie Orientale and may advise you to skip it if the conditions are too rough. If that's the case, you might explore Marigot instead.


----------



## SVAuspicious

BoxedUp said:


> You won't want to miss the Baths on Virgin Gorda and since it's one of the most popular stops, make sure you get there early enough to secure a mooring ball since anchoring is not allowed in the National Park areas, unless you want to pull into Spanish Town and take a cab.


Check with your charter company. NPT mooring maintenance can be spotty and some companies have required that someone stay aboard while on a NPT ball. That's awkward for a couple.

I'd cab down from North Sound (probably Leverick Bay) rather than Spanish Town/The Valley, just for the scenery and convenience. Spanish Town can be warm and stuffy if you overnight there.


----------



## kootenay

MylesK said:


> Having sailed with Julian Putley, author of the Drinking Man's Guide to the BVI's, I'd like to think it contains everything you need to know and then some.
> 
> My wife and I have done a good bit of sailing in the BVI's (and we're heading back down for a week in March). Also, we have relatives who live on Tortola.
> 
> Let us know if you need any info.


Been using that for the past week, running low on rum and keep getting lost


----------

